# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионаты Эстонии по IPO и КК 2007 г.

## Tatjana

Чтобы не затерялась информация выкладываю сайт Чемпионатов Эстонии, проводимых школой CANIS: http://julia.created.ru/emv/index.html

Как это было!

Фото с Чемпионата по ИПО: http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/index.php/EMV-IPO-2007

Фото с Чемпионата по КК: http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/index.php/EMV-KK-2007

----------

